# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  طراحی پسورد در اکسس

## sabair

به نام خداوند دوست
چگونه می توانیم در اکسس فرم طراحی کنیم  که از ما پسورد خواسته باشد اگر رمز درست است .وارد برنامه شودواگردرست نبود پیغام خطا اجرا شود.
لطفا هر چه زودتر من را راهنمایی نماید.
فقط 1 روز فرصت دارم. :خیلی عصبانی:   :تشویق:   :متفکر:

----------


## Neeloofar

سلام
ببینید دو راه وجود داره:
1) از Security خود اکسس استفاده کنید. به تبع فرم دریافت رمز به زبان انگلیسی هست.
2) یک فرم در اکسس طراحی کنید که ابتدای شروع برنامه نمایش داده شود و رمز را سئوال کند. این رمز ممکن است در خود فایل اکسس ذخیره شود.



> ولی امنیت روش دوم خیلی پایینه. اصلا بگم امنیت نداره.


بهتره از روش اول استفاده کنید.
1) برنامه اکسس را باز کرده
2) از منوی فایل گزینه Open را انتخاب نمایید.
3) فایل را پیدا کرده و انتخاب نموده و بجای اینکه روی کلید Open کلیک کنید مانند شکل ذیل روی روی فلش کلیک نمایید. و منوی Open Exclusive را انتخاب نمایید.
4) بعد از باز شدن فایل به منوی Tools سپس Security و بعد Set database Password را کلیک کرده و یک رمز و تکرار آن را وارد نمایید. و از برنامه خارج شده و دفعات بعد به حالت عادی فایل اکسس را باز کنید.
5) برای تغییر رمز مراحلی بالا را مجدد تا شماره 4 تکرار کرده و رمز قبلی و رمز جدید و تکرار رمز جدید را وارد کنید و از برنامه خارج و به حالت عادی وارد شوید.
بهتره در پسورد انتخابی (که 25 کارکتر بیشتر نمیگیره) از فاصله و کاراکترهایی مثل #$%^&* یا اعراب فارسی استفاده نمایید تا براحتی هک نشه!

موفق باشید!  :چشمک:

----------


## Ali_Fallah

نرم افزارهایی هست که شما هر گونه پسورد بذاری 
آنها باز میکنند.
حتی با برنامه رکاوری نیز تیبلها با اطلاعاتشان قابل بازیابی هستند...

----------


## sabair

دوستان عزیز 
منظور من این است که اگر روی دکمه ok کلیک کند اگر رمز درست باشد وارد شود و اگرنه پیغام دهد
من کاری به امنیت ندارم  فقط چکونه می توانم روی دکمه ok چک کنم 
که می دان دستور با ید دکمه ok  دارد
فقط طفا من را هنمایی کنید.

----------


## Neeloofar

> دوستان عزیز 
> منظور من این است که اگر روی دکمه ok کلیک کند اگر رمز درست باشد وارد شود و اگرنه پیغام دهد
> من کاری به امنیت ندارم فقط چکونه می توانم روی دکمه ok چک کنم 
> که می دان دستور با ید دکمه ok دارد
> فقط طفا من را هنمایی کنید.


یک جدول بساز و یک فیلد به نام Password در اون قرار بده. این جدول همیشه یک رکورد داره.

یک فرم ایجاد کن و یک تکس باکس به نام Text1 و یک دکمه قرار بده. یک Text2 هم ایجاد کن.
Text1 رو مخفی کن که دیده نشه.
data فرم(Record Source) رو به جدولی که ساختی ست کن. Text1 رو به فیلد Password ست کن(Control Source).

خصوصیات Allow Edits, Allow Filters, Allow Additions ,Allow Deletions فرم رو به No تغییر بده.

حالا در روال کلیک دکمه این کد رو قرار بده:

 
    If IsNull(Text2) Or Text2 <> Text1 Then
        MsgBox "Error Password"
    Else
        'Continue
    End If


به همین راحتی!
موفق باشید.

----------


## POYAEE2005

لطفا مرا یاری کنید 
1-چگونه فایلهای اکسس را رمز گذاری کنیم 
2-چگونه فایلهای اکسس را به فایل EXE تبدیل کنیم

----------


## aftabe14

> یک جدول بساز و یک فیلد به نام Password در اون قرار بده. این جدول همیشه یک رکورد داره.
> 
> یک فرم ایجاد کن و یک تکس باکس به نام Text1 و یک دکمه قرار بده. یک Text2 هم ایجاد کن.
> Text1 رو مخفی کن که دیده نشه.
> data فرم(Record Source) رو به جدولی که ساختی ست کن. Text1 رو به فیلد Password ست کن(Control Source).
> 
> خصوصیات Allow Edits, Allow Filters, Allow Additions ,Allow Deletions فرم رو به No تغییر بده.
> 
> حالا در روال کلیک دکمه این کد رو قرار بده:
> ...



سلام
کد زیبایی بود و من تونستم این کار رو انجام بدم فقط اشکالش این است که بعد از تنظیمات allow نمی تونیم رمز را وارد کنیم
بعد من می خوام مثلااگه رمز درست بود وارد یک فرم سوم بشه
باید چه کدی رو وارد کنم
ممنونم

----------


## mosaArabi

دوست گرامی 
مورد اشاره شده (خصوصیات Allow Editsفرم رو به No تغییر بده.) را میتونی انجام ندید  چون مخفی میکند قابل ویرایش نیست
در مورد دوم بجای  'Continue  میتوانید دستور باز شدن فرم مورد نظر را درج کنید

----------


## majidosmani

> سلام
> ببینید دو راه وجود داره:
> 1) از Security خود اکسس استفاده کنید. به تبع فرم دریافت رمز به زبان انگلیسی هست.
> 2) یک فرم در اکسس طراحی کنید که ابتدای شروع برنامه نمایش داده شود و رمز را سئوال کند. این رمز ممکن است در خود فایل اکسس ذخیره شود.
> 
> 
> بهتره از روش اول استفاده کنید.
> 1) برنامه اکسس را باز کرده
> 2) از منوی فایل گزینه Open را انتخاب نمایید.
> ...


سلام میگم اگر ما یک فرم طراحی کنیم که هنگام باز شدن اکسس ان فرم باز بشه و رمز را از ما سوال بکنه بعد کید شیفت را هم قفل بکنیم و فایل اصلی اکسس را هم مخفی بکنیم اینطوری هم امنیتش پایین است؟ در این صورت چطوری کاربر میتونه فایل را باز بکنه

----------


## rero.639

سلام یه نمونه قرار دادم ببین بدردت میخوره
فایل
reza
1

----------


## aftabe14

> دوست گرامی 
> مورد اشاره شده (خصوصیات Allow Editsفرم رو به No تغییر بده.) را میتونی انجام ندید  چون مخفی میکند قابل ویرایش نیست
> در مورد دوم بجای  'Continue  میتوانید دستور باز شدن فرم مورد نظر را درج کنید


سلام
از لطفت متشکرم فقط مثلا میخوام بگم که در صورت صحیح بودم پسورد، form1 رو باز کن
چه کدی رو باید استفاده کنم
متشکرم

----------


## aftabe14

سلام
از لطفت متشکرم فقط مثلا میخوام بگم که در صورت صحیح بودم پسورد، form1 رو باز کن
چه کدی رو باید استفاده کنم
متشکرم

----------


## Majid12506

درود
اگه بخواهیم یک کنترل رو در زمان اجرا روی یک فرم بسازیم 
Cratecontrol را بکار می بریم
ولی من نمیتونم روی خود اون فرم کنترل رو بسازم
باید چکار کنم
با سپاس

----------


## Majid12506

"Docmd.openform "form1

----------


## amin1136

> نرم افزارهایی هست که شما هر گونه پسورد بذاری 
> آنها باز میکنند.
> حتی با برنامه رکاوری نیز تیبلها با اطلاعاتشان قابل بازیابی هستند...



ببخشید یک سوال. اگر فایل اکسسی که داریم را به MDE تبدیل کنیم بازم راهی وجود داره که با برنامه های خاصی بتونن کاربران فرم ها و گزارشات و ماژولها را کاملا باز در محیط design ببینند؟؟؟

----------

